# Recommend-me-do! (nice apartments in DIFC / Marina / Downtown)



## Dubai_Dan (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to get a new place and I'm really struggling at the moment. I'm currently siding towards Park Towers in DIFC as it has beautiful facilities including a tennis court, is within walking distance (ish) to the metro and is nicely finished, however there are a few drawbacks (bills are apparently expensive, it's a building site all around it, not close to any supermarkets etc.). 

I also like the look of Al Majara in the Marina, as that seems to be nicely finished too, but with less facilities.

The Fairways seem lovely too, but not really walkable to metro.

Can anybody recommend their current place, or a place they've visited that's within my 100k / year budget for a 1 bed? 

My criteria is:

- must be a clean, modern, nicely fitted-out tower
- must have nice outdoor pool area that's not in the shade most of the day
- good gym & tennis/squash court = big bonus!
- must be within walking distance to the metro station
- be within a reasonable commutable distance on the metro from Business Bay & Al Barsha
- must have a reasonable view (ie. not looking straight into another tower block - ideally a sea-view)

I really appreciate any suggestions 

Thanks!
Dan.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

hey dan,

i live in al majara. i haven't heard of the other 2 places so i can't compare but i can tell you i absolutely love living here. it does tick off most of your boxes:



Dubai_Dan said:


> My criteria is:
> 
> - must be a clean, modern, nicely fitted-out tower for the most part yes, although depends on how well the owner/previous tenant have maintained the apartment
> - must have nice outdoor pool area that's not in the shade most of the day our pool deck is great. perhaps smaller than others but always sunny and you have a view of the marina
> ...


in addition, it is less than 10 mins walk to marina mall which has a great cinema, restaurants and a waitrose. there is also a small carrefour next door and an Al Maya down the street that delivers. walk to JBR and the beach in about 10 mins. next door to the yacht club which is licensed with two restaurants and a sports bar. 

besides location, the management is very good. they clean the exterior windows and water tanks every 6 months or so. very friendly. and you also get your own post office box in the lobby.

like i said, can't say enough good things


----------



## Dubai_Dan (Jun 3, 2011)

I live in Horizon Tower at the moment so I'm well aware of the awesomeness of the area ) thanks a lot for taking the time to reply....going to try check it out, there's a few 100ks in 1 cheque, but trying to hold out for a 100k in 4!

Cheers!
Dan.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would look at 29 Blvd. It is brand new, you would be the first tenant. Its Emaar so same quality as Al Majara but newer. Walking distance to Dubai Mall, lots of restaurants on Emaar blvd also walking distance. Metro is a bit further maybe 15-20 minute walk but nly about 10 minutes till you are at the walkway, so half of that is in AC. I am sure they have in that price range. There is also Blvd Central next door (where I live), but might as well go for the new building.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

"they clean the exterior windows and water tanks every 6 months or so. very friendly. and you also get your own post office box in the lobby."????

surely you can't see out of the windows if they go 6 months between cleans? my current place does cleaning every 2nd month which is too long imo

friends in Al manara love it so much they've stayed a few years now. 

Emaar will be the OP's best bet. Not sure how much the original 6 (above Spinneys in the original part of the marina) are these days but if in budget they have awesome facilities and very close to metro/shops/restaurants. Again friends there have stayed for years and in one case bought there after several years renting.


----------



## paulhendry (Aug 28, 2013)

I have lived in Al Majara since 2006 when I bought the place. Judging by the amount of calls I get from agents (selling or renting) I would assume that Al Majara must be one of the most sought after locations in Dubai. I can recommend it highly-if you can get somewhere in your price range jump at it. AC is paid within owners service charge, so electricity and water is only AED 2-300 per month.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

JumirahJack said:


> Marina Pinnacle Tower 1 Bedroom for 80k, has shared pool and gym and its a 10 minute walk to the metro station


You missed the bit about nicely finished. Pinnacle is a shambles, from the entrance onwards. 

As you're an agent, you might need a premium account to advertise your wares here.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Are you having hassle over the access cards at horizon too?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JumirahJack said:


> Marina Pinnacle Tower 1 Bedroom for 80k, has shared pool and gym and its a 10 minute walk to the metro station


heh Jack you ripped off my name!!!! hmmmm......

neither of us can spell btw. I only realised it should be "jumeira" after I learnt some Arabic. The last letter in Arabic is alif so an "a". "ah" is the hotel chain but increasingly, wrongly, used for the area.


----------

